# Solved: Iomega Hard Drive not Recognized



## llcunnyll (Apr 16, 2009)

I have had this iomega 500gb external hardrive for about 5 months and it has been working fine, untill this morning. For some reason my computer cant find the hard drive now. There is a blue light indicating that the hard drive has power running to it (it has a seperate power source to the computer) but there is no flikering light wich usually comes on when the computer is reading it. I have made sure all the cables are in properly but the hard drive can't be found in either my computer or device manager. I tried the hard drive on another computer and it worked but it still wont work on my computer. 
Im using windows vista ultimate on an "s-series mother board". 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
RAM: 2.00GB
System type: 32-bit opperating system


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it USB? Do other USB devices work?

Does the drive appear under the USB section of Device Manager? Disk Management?

Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


----------



## llcunnyll (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it USB? Yes
Do other USB devices work? Yes

Does the drive appear under the USB section of Device Manager? No 
Disk Management? No


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Start simple.

USB Device Cleanup


----------



## llcunnyll (Apr 16, 2009)

It still doesn't appear anywhere.


----------



## llcunnyll (Apr 16, 2009)

Today I switched my computer on and the drivers for the hdd installed themselves. The hard drive is working now. Thanks for the help.


----------

